# Gaming auf Laptop, Sorge über Temperaturen/Lüfter



## Javahne (11. August 2019)

*Gaming auf Laptop, Sorge über Temperaturen/Lüfter*

Tach allerseits,


vor einem Monat habe ich mein Rechner verkauft und ich game bis (und wenn) was neues kommt auf meinem Dell XPS 15 9570. Ich spiele meistens Civ5, Anno 1800, HoI und mehr derart Spiele. Es gibt keinerlei Beschwerde über die Leistung des Geräts jedoch mache ich mir Sorge über die Hitze und Ventilatoren: das Gerät wird sehr heiss (deswegen spiele ich mit geöffneter Klappe) und die Ventilatoren sind recht laut. Ich fürchte, dass das Gerät Schaden nimmt, aber ehrlich gesagt weiss ich nicht was normal ist. Ich habe daraufhin die Grafikeinstellungen alle auf minimal gesetzt und das Gerät auf eine Erhöhung gesetzt um die Luftströmung zu verbessern, aber es ändert nichts. Was könnte ich noch mahen um die Temperatur weiter zu senken? Ist dieses normal, oder gibt es weitere Optionen? Besten Dank für eure Einschätzung!


----------



## gekipptesBit (11. August 2019)

*AW: Gaming auf Laptop, Sorge über Temperaturen/Lüfter*

Teile ausbauen, säubern, von Staub befreien, Wärmeleitpaste auch unter den Wärmeleitpads erneuern, Damennylonsocke über die Unterseiteplatte bei den Lüftungsschlitzen ziehen wenn möglich als sehr wirkungsvoller Staubschutz...


----------



## Javahne (11. August 2019)

*AW: Gaming auf Laptop, Sorge über Temperaturen/Lüfter*

Vielen Dank. Das Gerät ist erst ein halbes Jahr alt und bis vor 1,5 Monaten recht wenig benutzt. Wird das jetzt schon ein Thema sein?


----------



## Abductee (11. August 2019)

*AW: Gaming auf Laptop, Sorge über Temperaturen/Lüfter*

Spielenotebooks werden sehr warm, das ist in der Sparte leider normal.
Die Größe der Kühlkörper in einem Desktop-PC sind ja nicht umsonst so groß.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (11. August 2019)

*AW: Gaming auf Laptop, Sorge über Temperaturen/Lüfter*



Javahne schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Das Gerät ist erst ein halbes Jahr alt und bis vor 1,5 Monaten recht wenig benutzt. Wird das jetzt schon ein Thema sein?



Wie Abductee schreibt ist das leider normal.
Ich habe für meinen Daddel-Laptop (Für den ich übrigens eine Wertschätzung bräuchte...  ) immer eine kleine Holzleiste in der Laptoptasche gehabt, die ich dann unter die hinteren Füße des Laptop gelegt habe, um den Airflow unterm Gehäuse zu verbessern... da der Tisch sich ja auch mit der zeit aufheizt und die Luft die unten angesaugt wird dadurch auch schon vorgewärmt wird....


----------



## trigger831 (11. August 2019)

*AW: Gaming auf Laptop, Sorge über Temperaturen/Lüfter*

Es wurden ja schon einige Tipps genannt. Man kann natürlich auch über ein Cooling Pad nachdenken. Klim oder Havit machen da schon netten stuff. Bei vielen "Hitzköpfen" hilft das.


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. August 2019)

*AW: Gaming auf Laptop, Sorge über Temperaturen/Lüfter*

"Sehr warm" ist ja erstmal subjektiv. Wie warm ist denn sehr warm?
Du kannst dir ja mal GPU-Z runterladen und einfach mal nachschauen. Vielleicht sind die Temperaturen ja unbedenklich.

Das die Lüfter aufdrehen wirst du nicht vermeiden können. Schaden wird das Teil sowieso nicht nehmen. Bevor irgendwas überhitzt würde es abschalten.


----------



## fotoman (11. August 2019)

*AW: Gaming auf Laptop, Sorge Ã¼ber Temperaturen/LÃ¼fter*



Abductee schrieb:


> Spielenotebooks werden sehr warm, das ist in der Sparte leider normal.


Ein XPS 15 ist kein Spiele-Laptop.

Ich würde erst einmal mit dem Taskanager oder HWMonitor prüfen, was die Hitze erzeugt. Anno 1800 soll doch sehr CPU-laastig sein.

Außer einem Cooling-Pad oder gleich einer klimatisierung des Raums fällt mir da nicht viel ein.

Hier haben sie mit XTU die Kernspannung des i7 reduziert (klassisches Undervolting, was funktionieren kann aber nicht muss)
Test Dell XPS 15 9570 (i7, UHD, GTX 1050 Ti Max-Q) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Was du dann als "sehr heiss" bezeichnest, weiss auch nur Du. 55°C Gehäusetemperatur scheint beim XPS 15 nichts besonderes zu sein.


----------



## Abductee (11. August 2019)

*AW: Gaming auf Laptop, Sorge Ã¼ber Temperaturen/LÃ¼fter*



fotoman schrieb:


> Ein XPS 15 ist kein Spiele-Laptop.


Das Ding hat eine dedizierte GTX-Grafikkarte, natürlich kann man mit dem Spielen.
Dazu muss der Hersteller nicht groß Gaming dranschreiben.


----------



## Javahne (11. August 2019)

*AW: Gaming auf Laptop, Sorge Ã¼ber Temperaturen/LÃ¼fter*

Vielen lieben Dank für eure ausgiebige Antworte und Vorschläge. Ich habe mal gemessen mit CoreTemp und GPU-Z:
- CPU: ~ 80°C
- GPU: ~ 75°C

Es kann sein, dass das echt vollkommen normal ist, ich habe keine Ahnung. Ich empfinde es als recht heiss und ich möchte nicht, dass durch den Dauerhochbetrieb der Lüfter die Maschine Schaden nimmt. Ist dieses normal?


Besten Dank nochmal, und herzliche Grüße aus Holland


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. August 2019)

*AW: Gaming auf Laptop, Sorge über Temperaturen/Lüfter*

Das sind keine außergewöhnlichen Temperaturen beim Zocken. Alles im grünen Bereich. Es kommt dir nur so heiß vor, weil du beim Laptop direkt da dran fasst. Bei nem Desktop PC merkst du das halt einfach nicht so 



> Ich empfinde es als recht heiss und ich möchte nicht, dass durch den Dauerhochbetrieb der Lüfter die Maschine Schaden nimmt.



Wie gesagt, es wird nichts Schaden nehmen, denn Hardware schaltet sich automatisch ab wenn sie zu heiß werden SOLLTE. Aber davon bist du mit 80°C noch weit entfernt.


----------



## gekipptesBit (12. August 2019)

*AW: Gaming auf Laptop, Sorge über Temperaturen/Lüfter*



Javahne schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Das Gerät ist erst ein halbes Jahr alt und bis vor 1,5 Monaten recht wenig benutzt. Wird das jetzt schon ein Thema sein?



...natürlich nicht in so kurzer Zeit
Stell mal in den Energieoptionen unter Windows mal von Höchstleistung auf Ausgewogen oder Energiesparen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. August 2019)

*AW: Gaming auf Laptop, Sorge Ã¼ber Temperaturen/LÃ¼fter*



Javahne schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank für eure ausgiebige Antworte und Vorschläge. Ich habe mal gemessen mit CoreTemp und GPU-Z:
> - CPU: ~ 80°C
> - GPU: ~ 75°C


völlig unkritisch


----------



## Javahne (12. August 2019)

*AW: Gaming auf Laptop, Sorge Ã¼ber Temperaturen/LÃ¼fter*

Dank allerseits für eure Antworten. Es kann also weitergehen 


Beste Grüße!


----------



## fotoman (12. August 2019)

*AW: Gaming auf Laptop, Sorge Ã¼ber Temperaturen/LÃ¼fter*



Abductee schrieb:


> Das Ding hat eine dedizierte GTX-Grafikkarte, natürlich kann man mit dem Spielen.


Ich kann auch mit einer Intel IGP spielen. Aber egal, wenn Du meinst, ein so flaches Gerät sei ein Spielenotebook, dann wird es wohl so sein.


----------

